# Wireless networking with Tivo Premiere (error n07)



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good evening!

With my old Series 2 DT and a Tivo Wireless G network adapter, I can connect to my wireless network (using WPA/TKIP encryption, where I specify a static IP address and then Tivo setup automatically detects my subnet mask, gateway address, and DNS address).

With my new Premiere, using the same network adapter and following the exact same steps (but assigning a different static IP, one that is not in use and exists in the correct range for my router), my Tivo Premiere does not automatically detect my subnet mask, gateway address, and DNS address. If I go ahead and specify them, I end up with an n07 error (gateway not found).

I've tried all of the generic troubleshooting advice on Tivo's support pages, but it has had no impact.

Can anyone advise me? Thanks in advance!
Erin


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

could you go into your router and extend the range for IP #s out to the one tivo is trying to assign?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

erinmae007 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> With my old Series 2 DT and a Tivo Wireless G network adapter, I can connect to my wireless network (using WPA/TKIP encryption, where I specify a static IP address and then Tivo setup automatically detects my subnet mask, gateway address, and DNS address).
> 
> ...


Hmm. The first thing that popped into mind was MAC address filter. But if you're using the same TiVo wireless G adapter, then the MAC address would remain constant. But for clarity, when you say "using the same network adapter", does that mean you're unplugging from the Series2 and plugging into the Series4? Or do you mean that you have 2 wireless G adapters of the same make and model? If the former, I'm stumped. If the latter, I'd double check to see if any MAC address filters are being applied.


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Am_I_Evil said:


> could you go into your router and extend the range for IP #s out to the one tivo is trying to assign?


How would I know what IP # the tivo is trying to assign? I believe the IP range on the router is fully open.

Thanks for your response! Please continue to help; I'm stumped...


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Hmm. The first thing that popped into mind was MAC address filter. But if you're using the same TiVo wireless G adapter, then the MAC address would remain constant. But for clarity, when you say "using the same network adapter", does that mean you're unplugging from the Series2 and plugging into the Series4? Or do you mean that you have 2 wireless G adapters of the same make and model? If the former, I'm stumped. If the latter, I'd double check to see if any MAC address filters are being applied.


Yes, when I say "the same network adapter", I mean I opted not to purchase a second one... so I am unplugging the adapter from my S2 and plugging it into my S4.

Also, as an aside, I don't have MAC filtering active on the router.

Any more ideas...? I really appreciate the input!!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

erinmae007 said:


> Yes, when I say "the same network adapter", I mean I opted not to purchase a second one... so I am unplugging the adapter from my S2 and plugging it into my S4.
> 
> Also, as an aside, I don't have MAC filtering active on the router.
> 
> Any more ideas...? I really appreciate the input!!


I guess other possibilities include a typo while inputting the network's SSID and/or password (if using WEP/WAP encryption)?

Or a hardware problem? Have you tried both USB ports?


----------



## stevo1569 (May 13, 2010)

I ran into this error yesterday when setting up my TiVo with a game adapter. That specific error (n07) is looking for your wireless routers specific gateway. The easiest way to explain this is by saying it's the number you type into your browser to access your routers setings.

For example, for me I type in 192.168.7.10 - then a log-in screen pops up for me to type my credentials in and then it redirects me to my routers settings. Use that address for the gateway address on TiVo.

Hope that helps


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I guess other possibilities include a typo while inputting the network's SSID and/or password (if using WEP/WAP encryption)?
> 
> Or a hardware problem? Have you tried both USB ports?


I just tried the other USB port (good idea!) but the same thing happens. The network ID is automatically detected, so no typos there, and I've re-entered the password several times to be certain there are no typos.

This is so frustrating! I don't want to return my Premiere, but... !

Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

stevo1569 said:


> I ran into this error yesterday when setting up my TiVo with a game adapter. That specific error (n07) is looking for your wireless routers specific gateway. The easiest way to explain this is by saying it's the number you type into your browser to access your routers setings.
> 
> For example, for me I type in 192.168.7.10 - then a log-in screen pops up for me to type my credentials in and then it redirects me to my routers settings. Use that address for the gateway address on TiVo.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for your input - I am entering the same IP I use to log into my router for the gateway address. I'm using all the same wireless properties as displayed by my computer when it is connected to the wireless network (gateway, DHCP server, DNS server, subnet mask).

Do you have any other ideas? I'm all out... Thank you!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Can you provide the IP address of the Series2, the Premiere, and the router, as well as provide the subnet mask being used? I know in your first post you mentioned the new static IP address you assigned is within the router's range, but it's nice to know for certain. An errant subnet mask can bugger up a network...


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Can you provide the IP address of the Series2, the Premiere, and the router, as well as provide the subnet mask being used? I know in your first post you mentioned the new static IP address you assigned is within the router's range, but it's nice to know for certain. An errant subnet mask can bugger up a network...


Sure!

The router is 192.168.0.1
The subnet mask is 255.255.255.0

The S2 is at 192.168.0.10
I have tried a variety of IP's for my S4, including 192.168.0.10 (after I disconnected my S2), 192.168.0.25, 192.168.0.30, and 192.168.0.225

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You shouldn't even need to manually set the IP. Just have it pull one automatically.
It should pull everything automatically which makes it much easier, especially when you have alot of devices on the network. I have over seventy devices on my network and it would certainly be a pain to assign an IP address to everything.


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> You shouldn't even need to manually set the IP. Just have it pull one automatically.
> It should pull everything automatically which makes it much easier, especially when you have alot of devices on the network. I have over seventy devices on my network and it would certainly be a pain to assign an IP address to everything.


I can't get my Tivo Series 2 DT or my new Tivo Premiere to use the DHCP server to automatically get an IP. I do have DHCP enabled on the router and other wireless devices (computers, printers, etc) are able to get IP addresses automatically. If I try, I get an n02 (No DHCP server) error.

I don't know why this is; with my with my S2, manually entering an IP solved the problem. For my S4, that solution doesn't appear to work.

Please continue to help!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If it's not automtically getting the Ip address then something is certainly not right. I haven't tried the wireless G adapter on the Premiere yet, but with the S2 and S3 I had no problems with them.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

erinmae007 said:


> Sure!
> 
> The router is 192.168.0.1
> The subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
> ...


Yeah, everything looks fine there. Do you have a portable tv that you could temporarily drag over to the router (as well as the TiVo), so you could try hooking up over a wired connection?


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Yeah, everything looks fine there. Do you have a portable tv that you could temporarily drag over to the router (as well as the TiVo), so you could try hooking up over a wired connection?


Well, I took it to a friend's place and set it up there, using my wireless adapter and his WEP-encrypted wireless network, and it worked beautifully. For some reason, it doesn't like my WPA/TKIP network. I'll be able to use it now when I get it home, but it still won't be on the network unless it magically works now! Fingers crossed...


----------



## erinmae007 (Feb 7, 2010)

FYI - The "official" response from Tivo Support to my problem was as follows:

_At this point, after all the troubleshooting already done, I would recommend trying a new or alternative USB cable (the connection from the TiVo Wireless G Adapter to the TiVo box). I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Another option to try would be getting a TiVo Wireless N Network Adapter or two to set up a "bridged" network. Keep in mind that these Adapters, like all TiVo products, come with a 30-day money back guarantee! More info on TiVo Wireless N Network Adapters and networking can be found below:

Buy TiVo Wireless N Network Adapter: https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do

TiVo Wireless N Adapter Setup: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1590_


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

erinmae007 said:


> Well, I took it to a friend's place and set it up there, using my wireless adapter and his WEP-encrypted wireless network, and it worked beautifully. For some reason, it doesn't like my WPA/TKIP network. I'll be able to use it now when I get it home, but it still won't be on the network unless it magically works now! Fingers crossed...


Good luck Erinmae!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

erinmae007 said:


> Well, I took it to a friend's place and set it up there, using my wireless adapter and his WEP-encrypted wireless network, and it worked beautifully. For some reason, it doesn't like my WPA/TKIP network. I'll be able to use it now when I get it home, but it still won't be on the network unless it magically works now! Fingers crossed...


I was using two Premieres this weekend at my girlfriends house. I tried the TiVo wireless G adapters with them. The wiFi network is set for WPA2 with AES encryption. They connected just like her Series 3 boxes did with no issues.
The router I have setup there is a cheap Dlink DIR-615 that has 2.4Ghz N too.


----------

